# Expanding foam



## Ally C (Apr 20, 2009)

Ive seen it somewhere someone used expanding foam to make walls, hides etc. to put in the viv with his snakes. Before starting my Blue Peter Moment I thort Id ask u peeps.... Is Expanding Foam in any way, any risk to snakes or any reptiles, if ther is the slightest risk Ill leave it an use sticky tape n a cornflake box. lol Cheers peeps X


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Its safe to use as long as you air the viv properly after So theres no fume smell left. I've got it in with my beardie with no probs. Its great stuff to use and carve out some fantastic shapes. :2thumb:


----------



## Ally C (Apr 20, 2009)

*foamy stuff*

Thanx alot honey, will have ago wen Ive finished building yet another viv.lol Snakes ther so :censor: addictive. :lol2: X


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

youll probably want to grout over it and then seal it as well though. expanding foam itself is most likely toxic if eaten, so i wouldnt leave any exposed. a few layers of grout over it, paint them, and then seal it with yacht varnish or epoxy resin. job done


----------



## Ally C (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanx Jim for the advice...better 2 b safe than sorry. Ta babes X


----------

